# How to tell if my horse has a Curly Gene?



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Do you know for certain his breeding? It is possible that he could inherit recessive curls from having Curly breeding in his lines.

What does he look like in the winter? Fetlock hair? Normal body hair?

Please post pictures.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StarfireSparrow (Jan 19, 2009)

I had a gelding that was like that and he was registered QH. In the winter his coat had almost a feathered look to it when we had those warmer days when the hair would normally lay down.


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm (Sep 3, 2012)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Do you know for certain his breeding? It is possible that he could inherit recessive curls from having Curly breeding in his lines.
> 
> What does he look like in the winter? Fetlock hair? Normal body hair?
> 
> ...





MysterySparrow said:


> I had a gelding that was like that and he was registered QH. In the winter his coat had almost a feathered look to it when we had those warmer days when the hair would normally lay down.



I have no idea about his breeding, He was my pony when I was 13, (even though I still own him) but when I was 13 I cared more about getting a pony than where he came from, and any of his records from the sale are not helpful, he seems to be a lost rescue horse. 

right now his winter coat when its not wet is just normal, when like it snows a little and melts on his back, the area that was wetted curls tightly,
His mane has grown and waves and curls at the tips. 

Heres his Forelock & mane for now, I'll get his other area later:


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

If I'm not mistaken, I think i read that the Curly Horse breed originated from stock horse and mustang foals that were spontaneously born with a curly coat. If that's the case, then it wouldn't be impossible for a crossbred pony to be curly.

I admit that I have virtually no knowledge of curly traits beyond that, but from the pictures it looks to me like your horse just has a bit of wave in his mane. I once knew a Paint who had a very wavy mane. I don't think it's very unusual but it is beautiful.


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm (Sep 3, 2012)

WalnutPixie said:


> If I'm not mistaken, I think i read that the Curly Horse breed originated from stock horse and mustang foals that were spontaneously born with a curly coat. If that's the case, then it wouldn't be impossible for a crossbred pony to be curly.
> 
> I admit that I have virtually no knowledge of curly traits beyond that, but from the pictures it looks to me like your horse just has a bit of wave in his mane. I once knew a Paint who had a very wavy mane. I don't think it's very unusual but it is beautiful.


Interesting, Well my understanding of the Curly breed is, just like in people (even though people don't have breeds XD) its a gene that can be shown in any breed, but is most common in breeds is purposely bred for, like the Baskhir Curly, American Curly Horse, etc.


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm (Sep 3, 2012)

I have some extra Photos that were asked for;

Overall Photo:









Up Close of his back Waves:









His Fetlocks

















His tail (which I don't think looks very curly? just locked?)









I have heard before that curly comes in variations, like the lowest on is just curly ears, then mane/tail, then full body..... 

but here's his ears:










so idk.
I tried to wet his back to get his fur to curly, but he didn't want me to, so I stopped and didn't get it wet enough, maybe if it rains/snows again I'll get a picture.


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

You know, actually, could it be possible that he has Cushing's disease? Please don't take this the wrong way, but he is pretty overweight and long curly hair like that is supposed to be an indication of Cushing's disease in horses. I hadn't thought about it until I saw these most recent pictures. 

Here's something interesting I found when I googled it:

"Myth: Every curly-haired horse is a bona fide Curly.

Truth: They're not. Non-Curly horses with Cushing's disease have curly hair coats, too. Cushing's disease is caused by a pituitary problem. Afflicted individuals grow lots of long, curly, slow-to-shed hair that feels coarse and brittle to the touch, unlike a healthy Curly's fine, soft coat. 



Horses suffering from Cushing's disease don't display secondary Curly characteristics such as soft, calm, heavy-lidded, almond-shaped eyes; small, crescent-shaped nostrils; proportionally short, broad, and shapely ears; and narrow, somewhat upright, hard and ultradurable 'mule feet.' "


That was taken from here, in case you're interested:

Dreamswept Farm - Articles - The Truth about Curlies




Maybe you should look into having him diagnosed by a vet? Again I don't in any way mean that in a negative sense. He's obviously well taken care of and happy from the looks of those pictures, but he certainly has the body type and, if I'm understanding correctly, age to be a Cushing's suspect. There's a lot you can do with diet and exercise to make an Insulin Resistant horse healthy again and I assume the same can be said for a horse with Cushing's.


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm (Sep 3, 2012)

WalnutPixie said:


> You know, actually, could it be possible that he has Cushing's disease? Please don't take this the wrong way, but he is pretty overweight and long curly hair like that is supposed to be an indication of Cushing's disease in horses. I hadn't thought about it until I saw these most recent pictures.
> 
> Here's something interesting I found when I googled it:
> 
> ...



Well, he was told by my vet to be a perfect weight, the picture I have shown here was at a downward angle, hes only 13.0hh, I'm 5'8' (I don't ride him)

Here's a better view of him:









but also, that seems to explain the curly breed, the whole
"Horses suffering from Cushing's disease don't display secondary Curly characteristics such as soft, calm, heavy-lidded, almond-shaped eyes; small, crescent-shaped nostrils; proportionally short, broad, and shapely ears; and narrow, somewhat upright, hard and ultradurable 'mule feet.'"
part sounds like an explanation of the Curly Horse breed not the Curly Gene, which wouldn't be very reliable since hes a Hackney X Morgan and isn't supposed to fall under those specifications, plus hes a Pony, which have very different characteristic than a Curly Horse, which are stock horse types.

thanks for the info anyway.


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

Whoa, no way! It's like there are two different horses. I guess that must have just been a very deceiving angle. I stand corrected O.O


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm (Sep 3, 2012)

WalnutPixie said:


> Whoa, no way! It's like there are two different horses. I guess that must have just been a very deceiving angle. I stand corrected O.O


lol! I think in the first one, not only was I holding the lead, he was angled so he was making a half circle, so it squished his tummy to make him look like a fatty XD


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

My draft cross gelding's mane, tail and winter coat look just like your pony's, with the exception that my boy's winter coat is longer. He seems to think we live in Antarctica. My boy is Percheron/paint and nowhere in his lines (unless it's so far back that it's not recorded) is there Curly. It's very possible that your pony has shetland or one of the other pony breeds that have a thick, coarse mane and tail.


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm (Sep 3, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> My draft cross gelding's mane, tail and winter coat look just like your pony's, with the exception that my boy's winter coat is longer. He seems to think we live in Antarctica. My boy is Percheron/paint and nowhere in his lines (unless it's so far back that it's not recorded) is there Curly. It's very possible that your pony has shetland or one of the other pony breeds that have a thick, coarse mane and tail.


That's what I was concluding. Since he's a pony and a lot of Morgan horses I see have some waves, it seems most plausible.


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

SunnyMeadeFarm said:


> So I could be totally wrong, but my pony (compared to my other pony) has a different mane texture (really wavy) and when he gets wet, unlike my other pony who's fur just slicks down, his fur gets curly?
> 
> Is it just random or is this possibly a recessive Curly trait?
> Hes a Hackney Pony X Morgan,
> ...


You may need to get him checked out for Cushings. Just to be on the safe side.


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

I hear that you can get_ a lot_ of false negatives with the Cushings test. Just something to be aware of.

Have fun with your oldie SunnyMeadeFarm! He looks like such a sweet heart.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

IMO, for what its worth. He doesnt appear to have Curly in him.

And Walnut, the Curly still has an unknown origin. The name "Bashkir Curly" is even incorrect because they were named after Bashkir, Russia where they were thought to originate from. Genetic mapping has proven that wrong. People dont have a clue where they came from. And Curlies were around before the QH was offically the QH. The Souix Indians saved them from Europeans that herded them over cliffs, thinking they were diseased. Their is Native American evidence of them in paintings in the as early as the late 1700's. Pretty cool huh?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

> And Walnut, the Curly still has an unknown origin. The name "Bashkir Curly" is even incorrect because they were named after Bashkir, Russia where they were thought to originate from. Genetic mapping has proven that wrong. People don't have a clue where they came from. And Curlies were around before the QH was offically the QH. The Souix Indians saved them from Europeans that herded them over cliffs, thinking they were diseased. Their is Native American evidence of them in paintings in the as early as the late 1700's. Pretty cool huh?
> ​


Yes, that's very cool! This makes me want a Curly even more. I've got to get my hands on one some day.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

My first horse was a Curly. I still own him, and have his half brother (whos straight haired...But still hypoallergenic) They are very cool and we always get asked bunches of questions when we haul him places. Hes wicked cool.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm (Sep 3, 2012)

CLaPorte432 said:


> IMO, for what its worth. He doesnt appear to have Curly in him.
> 
> And Walnut, the Curly still has an unknown origin. The name "Bashkir Curly" is even incorrect because they were named after Bashkir, Russia where they were thought to originate from. Genetic mapping has proven that wrong. People dont have a clue where they came from. And Curlies were around before the QH was offically the QH. The Souix Indians saved them from Europeans that herded them over cliffs, thinking they were diseased. Their is Native American evidence of them in paintings in the as early as the late 1700's. Pretty cool huh?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Very cool, I always thought it was that way, not just one breed but a secret pass around gene lol. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

Would love to see a pic of a curly horse (not Cushings). never ever seen one. Anyone got a photo?


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

There's a thread in the Breeding Forum called 'Tenakee's foaling thread' that is full of pictures of two, hopefully soon to be three, very pretty Curlys (or is it Curlies?). I don't think they're usually so heavily pregnant looking, though.


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

Ah thanks. Just seen what everyone means. I have a feeling where that curly gene may have originated from. Have a look at some of the older types of Andalusian horses (Spanish horses). They have the most magnificent flowing and naturally wavy manes. Have a look at this one. It is a montage of a stallion called 'Templado' who belonged to Jean francois Pignon. This horse had to be seen to be believed. I saw him once in 2007. Honestly, if someon told me this was one of the Heavenly Horses I would have believed it. His beauty both in and out of the 'show ring' was breathtaking. He died of old age in 2008. His mane was 6 feet long and wavy/curly.


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm (Sep 3, 2012)

Bluebird said:


> Would love to see a pic of a curly horse (not Cushings). never ever seen one. Anyone got a photo?


Google images shows a great selection under "curly horse"
some I found:
http://white_arabian.tripod.com/bashkirstud.gif
http://static.naturallycurly.com/images/articles/2009/09/curly-horse-1.jpg
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-kQm_FUplnJQ/T_0zNNbLBSI/AAAAAAAAMoM/3IjMrgDox1M/s1600/Curly+Horse3.JPG

also I found this site:
ICHO


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

SunnyMeadeFarm said:


> Google images shows a great selection under "curly horse"
> some I found:
> http://white_arabian.tripod.com/bashkirstud.gif
> http://static.naturallycurly.com/images/articles/2009/09/curly-horse-1.jpg
> ...


OH quite different from just having a wavy mane. I have never seen a horse with a curly coat before. Its amaing and definitely not Cushings LOL. Thank you for posting this.


----------



## DraftGuy (Dec 10, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> My draft cross gelding's mane, tail and winter coat look just like your pony's, with the exception that my boy's winter coat is longer. He seems to think we live in Antarctica. My boy is Percheron/paint and nowhere in his lines (unless it's so far back that it's not recorded) is there Curly. It's very possible that your pony has shetland or one of the other pony breeds that have a thick, coarse mane and tail.


Hmmm... Interesting....

We have a Percheron/paint colt as well and we (my wife) thinks that the sire was a curly. He does seem to have a few characteristics that I read are indicative of a curly. I personally don't think that his sire "was" a curly, but I didn't know that the curly gene could be carried/passed (although it does make sense).

Ricky's fur is extremely thick like a velvet teddy bear or something. And his mane can be wayyy crazy...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

DraftGuy said:


> Hmmm... Interesting....
> 
> We have a Percheron/paint colt as well and we (my wife) thinks that the sire was a curly. He does seem to have a few characteristics that I read are indicative of a curly. I personally don't think that his sire "was" a curly, but I didn't know that the curly gene could be carried/passed (although it does make sense).
> 
> Ricky's fur is extremely thick like a velvet teddy bear or something. And his mane can be wayyy crazy...


DraftGuy, take a look at my percheron/paint cross. There's pics of him in my barn and I have a picture thread for him as well. Just search "Aires" and you'll find it (if I wasn't on my phone I'd link you). He grows a 4" winter coat and his mane and tail are ridiculously coarse and wavy. He has ZERO curly in him (I've traced his bloodlines on both sides), and his coat looks just like your boy's, just black and white, not sorrel and white.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftGuy (Dec 10, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> DraftGuy, *take a look at my percheron/paint cross*. There's pics of him in my barn and I have a picture thread for him as well. Just search "Aires" and you'll find it (if I wasn't on my phone I'd link you). He grows a 4" winter coat and his mane and tail are ridiculously coarse and wavy. He has ZERO curly in him (I've traced his bloodlines on both sides), and his coat looks just like your boy's, just black and white, not sorrel and white.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha... I have already done that....

Thanks for the info! I didn't really want him to be curly, some of those guys don't look so hot... :-|


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I own a Curly and have been around numerous ones. There are so many different coats that they can take on. There are even purebred straight Curlies. Look just like a regular horse. They are very cool horses and have the best disposition of any breed ive ever worked with.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i know that the curly breeder back where i used to live in NV actually takes any of the mustangs that come off the range with the curly coat and use them in their breeding program. seems to me like it can be expressed in various places, ergo in various breeds of horses, no? just a thought.


----------

